
Basho looking for a sale - joshrotenberg
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/13/basho_looking_for_a_sale/
======
bbulkow
Is anyone considering doing a fork of the Riak repo, or considering starting
development outside of the Basho fork?

